# decoy carver Ralph Van Wagoner



## duck (Mar 16, 2010)

Is there anyone that could give me any information about decoy carver Ralph VanWagoner or his son who also carved ducks. I am interested in what type of ducks they carved. I know they were from the Harbor Beach area and thats about all I know any info would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone knows a carver named Bill Miller from the same area I would like to know anything about him and the decoys that he carved.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

duck said:


> Is there anyone that could give me any information about decoy carver Ralph VanWagoner or his son who also carved ducks. I am interested in what type of ducks they carved. I know they were from the Harbor Beach area and thats about all I know any info would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone knows a carver named Bill Miller from the same area I would like to know anything about him and the decoys that he carved.


might help to post this on decoy forum on the refuge if you don't get any bites here. lots of decoy connoisseur's lurk there and can usually point you in right direction.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Ralph passed away a few years ago, I don't know that I ever met his son. My dad did a lot of work for him, VERY nice guy. Feel free to PM with any questions and I might be able to help you out.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Might try www.decoycarvingforum.com or www.workingdecoys.net as well


----------



## duck (Mar 16, 2010)

D-Fresh said:


> Ralph passed away a few years ago, I don't know that I ever met his son. My dad did a lot of work for him, VERY nice guy. Feel free to PM with any questions and I might be able to help you out.


 thanks for the info,would you possibly have any photos of his decoys? i have an opportunity to get a dozen of his decoys, but I would like to see an example of his carving. I cannot find any of his work in any of my books. thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## Cody Brown (Feb 22, 2017)

duck said:


> Is there anyone that could give me any information about decoy carver Ralph VanWagoner or his son who also carved ducks. I am interested in what type of ducks they carved. I know they were from the Harbor Beach area and thats about all I know any info would be greatly appreciated. Also if anyone knows a carver named Bill Miller from the same area I would like to know anything about him and the decoys that he carved.


I have a drake Bluebill decoy that Ralph carved circa 1950-1960. I have not seen many of his decoys, but they have many characteristics of Otto Misch decoys who was from Weale road near Bay Port MI. Ralph Van Wagener was born on June 12, 1925 and passed away at the age of 80 on November 27, 2005.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, you dug up an oldie. I have one of his pintails from '72 that was given to me by one of my mother's good friends before he passed away. He said "I'd like your son to have this, rather than one of my grandkids, he'd probably appreciate it more". The tag on mine is scrolled with Royal Oak, MI... maybe he lived there for a bit. I'll post a pic later. I'm not a decoy connoisseur, but I think it's a dandy. It sits on my mantel.


----------



## Cody Brown (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, I would love to see pictures of the Pintail carved by Ralph. -CB


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Found this on google:
http://miauctioneersinc.hibid.com/lot/33225872/pair-of-hen-and-drake-pintail-duck-decoys-by-ralph/


----------



## Cody Brown (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't recall Ralph Van Wagoner being from Royal Oak... Possibly different carver with the same name... Here is a Ralph Van Wagoner from Harbor Beach Drake Bluebill decoy in my collection, circa 1950.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Cody Brown said:


> I don't recall Ralph Van Wagoner being from Royal Oak... Possibly different carver with the same name... Here is a Ralph Van Wagoner from Harbor Beach Drake Bluebill decoy in my collection, circa 1950.


Well the internet isn't the best source of information. Not much similarity between those pintails and your bluebill as far as carving style. I like your bluebill better. It is a working decoy. Those Pintails look like mantle pieces.


----------



## Cody Brown (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing those decoys. I've never seen Ralph Van Wagener's work from Royal Oak. Ron Snow who is a friend mine was telling me that Ralph used to buy blocks and supplies from his dad (Walt Snow) back in the 1970's. CB


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Also saw a good story about Ralph Van Wagoner family on the other site. Apparently there were 2 or 3 generations of carvers named Ralph Van Wagoner. Search for it. It is worth the read.


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a blue bill just like the one above 
I was told it was a Ralph Van Wagner 
Has RVW painted on the bottom


----------



## Cody Brown (Feb 22, 2017)

population control said:


> I have a blue bill just like the one above
> I was told it was a Ralph Van Wagner
> Has RVW painted on the bottom


Thanks for sharing. Could you post a picture please, I'm interested in seeing the R.V.W painted on the decoy. Thanks CB


----------



## Cody Brown (Feb 22, 2017)

stacemo said:


> Also saw a good story about Ralph Van Wagoner family on the other site. Apparently there were 2 or 3 generations of carvers named Ralph Van Wagoner. Search for it. It is worth the read.


What was the other website, I would be interested in reading. Thanks CB


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

The refuge. An old post under the MI forum. I can send you a PM because I thoughtthey not like them being posted here.


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is a couple pics of that blue bill I have


----------



## Cody Brown (Feb 22, 2017)

Cody Brown Thanks for sharing the decoy pictures. I was wondering if you would be interested in selling that decoy. Thanks CB


----------



## population control (Apr 18, 2009)

Cody Brown said:


> Cody Brown Thanks for sharing the decoy pictures. I was wondering if you would be interested in selling that decoy. Thanks CB


Pm sent.


----------

